# VancoCamper Vs Vanco 2



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I fit a pair of Vanco 2 commecial tyres to the rear axle of my motorhome?
The front axle of the motorhome has VancoCamper 215/70 R15 109R TL CP 8PR tyres fitted and I would like to fit Vanco 2 225/70 R15 C 8PR 112/110R (115N) TL giving me a higher load index (112 Vs 109) which has the addition of air-ride suspension fitted
Bottom line is if I fit the Vanco 2 tyres it will give me a bigger safety margin went I run my van near its maximum 2000kg rear axle weight.....any advice much appreciated


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I telephoned Conti about exactly the same thing, the camper were not available in this size at the time, about two months ago. They recommended Vanco 2 in the same size and loading, you can get them at the higher load rating if you wish. Tread pattern and construction is similar and they are in fact fitted to a lot of large panel based vans rated up to 3500kg as standard equipment. The construction of the sidewall is very slightly different, something to do with rating them as a motorhome tyre but Conti assured the Vanco2 was fine.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I have Vanco commercial tyres on the front of my van, fitted new in 2007. Great until we have freezing temperatures like last winter, when they give no grip at all. Zilch. Scary, even. I could not even get out of my parking space when the road was snowy/icy. 8O 8O 

I have Vanco 4 Seasons on the back and I am considering replacing the front tyres with Vanco 4 Seasons as well, for safety, even though the fronts have only done 10,000 miles and have loads of tread left. 


SD


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> I have Vanco commercial tyres on the front of my van, fitted new in 2007. Great until we have freezing temperatures like last winter, when they give no grip at all. Zilch. Scary, even. I could not even get out of my parking space when the road was snowy/icy. 8O 8O
> 
> I have Vanco 4 Seasons on the back and I am considering replacing the front tyres with Vanco 4 Seasons as well, for safety, even though the fronts have only done 10,000 miles and have loads of tread left.
> 
> SD


I,ll echo this entirely. We have vancos on ours and the grip is absolutely useless, wouldn't touch them again with a bargepole, will also be going for winters of some sort.

Paul.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Conti told me the same so went ahead and fitted, they seem fine. As for driving in slippery conditions well I drove on mine in snow up in Derbyshire last December with no problems. Maybe not in the alps in winter but in most conditions you are liable to find, with a little caution no problem.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I run Vanco Winter 2 on mine. Brilliant summer and Winter.

Alan


----------

